# Afghan Womens Football team preyed on by Paedos



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 4, 2018)

Women's football dream becomes nightmare

*In post-Taliban Afghanistan, the women's football team was hailed globally as a symbol of the new freedoms enjoyed by the country's women.

But now one of Afghanistan's top sports officials has admitted that female footballers - who defied hard-liners and militants by daring to take to the field in the first place - have been sexually abused. And it's not only football - he admitted the problem extends to other sports too.

Most women athletes are too frightened to speak publicly about alleged abuse by coaches and sporting officials. But several have now disclosed privately to the BBC what they have experienced.

The scandal has exploded in the last few days. On Friday, football's governing body Fifa said it was investigating claims made by women in the national football squad. The Afghan Attorney General's Office then announced its own investigation too.

On Monday, President Ashraf Ghani addressed the allegations head on, saying they were "shocking to all Afghans".
*
Its pretty disappointing to say the least. Luckily western females are free to play sport without creepy older men molesting them.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 4, 2018)

Yeah dimwit Google USA gymnastics and Larry Nassar...and the cover up that took place

'I signed your death warrant,' judge tells Larry Nassar at sentencing.


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 5, 2018)

In a society where their husbands / fathers still have sex with goats, I would think it is routine for every woman to dish out sexual favors in order to stay in any game, football or other.  Even in developed western countries, often a woman must use her sexual side to remain competitive.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 6, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> In a society where their husbands / fathers still have sex with goats, I would think it is routine for every woman to dish out sexual favors in order to stay in any game, football or other.  Even in developed western countries, often a woman must use her sexual side to remain competitive.


Like in womens gymnastics for example ?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Dec 21, 2018)

Dude...it's Afghanistan. This is news how?


----------

